# What size blade for a Kodiak 450?



## yankee bill (Feb 13, 2004)

Hi Folks,

I've never plowed before, but being 57 yrs. old and having lower back problems to boot, shoveling my 100 ft. long driveway by hand is becoming a bit much for me now. 

I've got a 2006 Kodiak 450 that I use for hunting, and would like to set it up with a plow for next season. I've done some research and am pretty sure that I want to go with a Warn Provantage Front mount system.

I already have a winch mounted, and know which other parts I need, but am having a bit of a dilemma over which blade size to get. We don't get a ton of snow here, maybe 2 - 4 events a season in the 2" - 6" range, and maybe a 10" storm thrown in once every couple of years or so. I will just be using it to plow my driveway, and maybe a few of my neighbors driveways as well.

I've read somewhere that having too long a blade can sometimes hit the tires when angled / turning, etc..

I spoke with a Tech. at Warn today and he suggested the 50" blade for a Kodiak 450. Do you guys agree with this?

Appreciate any input you may have to offer.

Thanks,
YB


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

On 1 account we service, there is a similar sized Honda atv running a 60in plow with no problem...But it does have a little extra weight on front and back.

So I'd say go 60in and throw a little weight on & you'll be good to go...


----------



## hghgrad (Nov 29, 2010)

Do you have a sidewalk? An angled 50 will fit down a standard sidewalk. A 60 is too big for most


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

I say split the difference between the Warn 50" and 60" and get a 54 " Thats what I have and it works great and when angled on sidewalks it fits perfectly and keeps the windrow trail wider than the tire tracks which I think is a Huge Plus


----------



## yankee bill (Feb 13, 2004)

Appreciate the input guys. No, I don't have a sidewalk, but some neighbors do. The 54" blade was what I was initially thinking of going with (I really don't think I'll need a 60" for my purposes) until the Warn rep. suggested the 50". As long as I won't have any tire clearance issues on the Kodiak 450, I'd still like to go with the 54" blade.

Thanks again for the info.
YB


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

yankee bill;1970521 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I've never plowed before, but being 57 yrs. old and having lower back problems to boot, shoveling my 100 ft. long driveway by hand is becoming a bit much for me now.
> 
> ...


the 50" would be fine.

Never hear of a blade hitting the tires. at least any that was installed per the Manufactory set up instruction's.

I have run a 60" blade on my 02 Honda foreman 450 and been fine.

Heated grip and thumb warmer as well and you'll love it.


----------



## PHS79 (Jan 23, 2005)

I have a older Kodiak 400 and running a 50" Moose blade, it machine has more than enough power to run a 60" blade but I got a great deal on the 50" when we bought the Kodiak back in 2001. Since you are buying a brand new setup I would go with a 54", it is small enough that even with 10" of wet heavy snow you can push it without much problems yet big enough to get the job done easily. 

Since I already have the 50" and want a little bit larger blade I am working on fabricating a set of "mini pro wings" for it to give me the extra width I would like and also to contain the snow better on longer pushes.


----------



## 82k10ny (Nov 30, 2014)

i have a 2000 kodiak 400 running a 60 inch warn country blade (like the provantage tapered series) only seems to have more of a roll and more taper to the blade. i highly reccomend the tapered blade, ive used a straight and the tapered does wing the snow much better, true it only does to the right, but you can go up and down the driveway so as long as you have some room to put snow on both sides your ok.


----------

